# Need your prayers once again



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lorin' older brother is in the hospital in Seattle, he had a heart attack last week but was doing ok, last night we received a call from his wife, she said she was told his kidneys are failing, so Lorin was planning on going to Seattle with his twin tomorrow. We just received another call that the doctors found bone cancer, they have told his wife he has a week or less to live. 
I'm staying home with Maddie, I know we will once again be making it over to Seattle for the funeral :blush:

Please pray and send good thoughts for his wife and two adult children. Lorin is having a hard time but Lee his twin is really struggling because they had just lost their daughter a couple months ago.

Thank you for your prayers and good thoughts


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I'm so sorry. So much tragedy in a short time. I know your family must be reeling from all this. Please give Lorin and his twin hugs from us. I know this is so hard.:smcry:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Paula, so sorry to hear this awful news. Prayers for Lorin's brother and his family as well as prayers and strength for Lorin and his twin brother. Cancer is such a devastating disease.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula, I'm so sorry you're going through this. I will be keeping you and the entire family in my prayers.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow Paula, I'm so sorry. Hugs and prayers for you and Lorin and his family.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So sorry to have read what you posted Paula and I will be praying for your entire family during this difficult and sad time.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Paula I'm so sorry. I will send prayers for you, Lorin and the whole family.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, you know you & your family will ALL be on my heart today & througout the coming week. I am glad you will be home & that Lorin can go w/Lee---twins are close & it is good they can be there together. There are no words & little comfort in times such as this---our only hope is leaning on our Lord whom we both "know & trust." But the pain is real & one has to walk toward it in order to get through it. I send you my most heartfelt hugs & love, dear sister.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, this is such sad and devastating news. My prayers are with Lorin and Lee's family. Please tell Lorin I am praying for him to have a safe trip. With love and hugs for both of you ...

And, of course, call me if you need to talk.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula -

I am so sorry. It was not long ago that Lee's daughter passed suddenly. Although there are other things going on, stress of life events like this can really make one's health decline. Tell Lorin I am thinking about him at this very difficult time. I can not remember, were they both in the sheriff's department when you met them. I remember you telling me once that before you got to know them, they could be hard to tell apart back then.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Paula, I'm so sorry you are going through this. Sending hugs and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Paula I am so sorry. I will definitely keep all of you in my thoughts and prayers. I think this could be extremely hard for your husband, most twins have a bond above typical siblings. My heart truly hurts for all of you. At times like these I wish I was a millionaire so I could just pack up and go help people. I can not take away the pain but I can cook, clean house, and watch puppies and children to relieve some stress! Since I am not and can not I will just continue sending much love and prayers my friend.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm so sorry! That is a very delicate situation 😞


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh goodness, Paula. I am so sorry for this devastating news. Life can change so quickly, and we are just along for the ride. Holding your family close in prayer. Hugs.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, just checking back in to see how things are going? I keep you close in my heart & prayers. I wish there was more we could do---please know how much we care!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Paula I second what Sandi just posted! Continued thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm sorry I haven't updated, it's so hard waiting for THAT phone call :blush:.
Lorin is having a hard time, more so then with his sister. 
We can't plan things because we just don't know when we will need to go for the funeral :huh:. 
So thankful God is in control. 
Thank you so very much for your prayers and good thoughts


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I'm sorry I haven't updated, it's so hard waiting for THAT phone call :blush:.
> Lorin is having a hard time, more so then with his sister.
> We can't plan things because we just don't know when we will need to go for the funeral :huh:.
> So thankful God is in control.
> Thank you so very much for your prayers and good thoughts



No need to apologize Paula, we all understand. Continued love and prayers for all of you. Hang in there as best as you can because, like you said, God is control.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending loving hugs to you dearest Paula . . . prayers for strength for you & Lorin & co.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sending hugs, Paula :grouphug: I'm so sorry.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh Paula what sad news for your family. It's just heartbreaking. Yes and Lorin just lost his daughter too. I'm thinking of you and saying prayers as you all go through this difficult time.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you and your family, Paula. xx


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Yesterday we received a message That Lorin's brother Warren passed away. Bitter sweet, no more pain. Thank you for your love, prayers and good thoughts


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Yesterday we received a message That Lorin's brother Warren passed away. Bitter sweet, no more pain. Thank you for your love, prayers and good thoughts


Paula I'm so sorry for you and Lorin. Please give him a hug from me and tell him I'm thinking of and praying for you guys.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry Paula. I know how hard it is.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Please accept my heartfelt condolences Paula for your family.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Paula and Lorin, I'm so sorry for the loss of your dear brother. Sending my love and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh dear Paula...I'm so very sorry. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your family. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, any up-date on how you guys are doing & Lorin & Lee & the brother?
Sending you much love & continuing in prayer that God will sustain you as you journey this sad path. You are so valued here, Paula. We love you deeply & we have never even shared a warm hug!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

I am hoping that Lorin's and Lee's heart will heal soon. Sending you all my thoughts.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Paula, you are always in my heart and prayers. I still light candles, always. 
Love you. 
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Paula I am so sorry for your family loss. I will continue prayers for all of you. Sending love your way.


----------

